

New google APIs: geolocation, IP address geolocate - gtani
http://www.webmonkey.com/blog/New_Google_APIs_Know_Where_You_Are
kinda like Fire eagle, as article notes
======
lpgauth
Still waiting for a reverse geocoding API from google... Please :)

~~~
sh1mmer
From Google or from anyone?

